# Opinions on plowing with a Isuzu rodeo



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m looking at buying a driveway rig for next year it’s a 1992 rodeo 3.1 v6 5 speed manual how did these hold up to plowing it’s about 17 driveways


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Does the vehicle already have a plow? I'm not aware of any plows that are even available for it.


----------



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes there is a plow on it not sure what kind


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

No idea what kind of plow it is. 17 driveways might be a bit ambitious for that size vehicle, but I can't say that it isn't doable. I'd be more worried about the belt drive hydraulics and such on the plow. If something breaks, it may be difficult to impossible to fix and/or to find someone to work on it. If it is very cheap and you want the Rodeo anyway, it might be worth a shot, but probably wouldn't be my first choice. I'd try to find an old used truck with an identifiable (and ideally electric) plow.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just me or does it appear that the Isuzu is already failing apart?


----------



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

I can pick it up for 1500


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> Just me or does it appear that the Isuzu is already failing apart?


The thing is approaching 3 decades old. I'll wager that bumper is the least of it's issues. I had a Trooper back in the day and my boss had a Rodeo. They tended to rot to all hell. And leaked a lot of oil.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Panthers06232 said:


> Yes there is a plow on it not sure what kind
> 
> View attachment 178217


How does the frame look?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't think that's the right choice for a plow rig. Keep looking.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Having started plowing with a half ton because that's what I had at the time. Then buying a 3/4 ton, unless you're only doing your driveway and one or two others, I recommend a 3/4 ton. Specially when you're starting from scratch getting a new truck for the purpose of plowing. I blew the front diff in my half ton. They're just not built for working like 3/4 and 1 tons are.

Back in the 90's my friend use to plow with those little Nissan/Dotson puck up's and then a Toyota Tacoma. The Tacoma held up the best, it had a small Fisher Plow. However, he put a few clutches in it in the few years he had it.

I can't speak about Isuzu's. They're probably built similar to the about mentioned small trucks. I wouldn't want to rely on one to plow 17 driveways.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> Back in the 90's my friend use to plow with those little Nissan/Dotson puck up's and then a Toyota Tacoma.
> I can't speak about Isuzu's. They're probably built similar to the about mentioned small trucks.


Somewhere, right now, a thousand Tacoma owners are stabbing their voodoo dolls of you for your blasphemy.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Somewhere, right now, a thousand Tacoma owners are stabbing their voodoo dolls of you for your blasphemy.


You know, since you mention that....I did feel a shape pain in my side! 

NYH1.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Panthers06232 said:


> I can pick it up for 1500


Is $1500 the top of your price range or not? You might want to spend a little more and get a newer bigger truck that might be better suited. But I would just check the entire truck over.


----------



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

Well guys I took your advice and I kept looking I need a 4 door rig have a 3 year old and one on the way but I did find a suburban https://lansing.craigslist.org/cto/d/1997-gmc-suburban-with-plow/6501479263.html it's a little bigger than I wanted because it's only doing driveways how good are these snow way plows


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Panthers06232 said:


> Well guys I took your advice and I kept looking I need a 4 door rig have a 3 year old and one on the way but I did find a suburban https://lansing.craigslist.org/cto/d/1997-gmc-suburban-with-plow/6501479263.html it's a little bigger than I wanted because it's only doing driveways how good are these snow way plows


I would take a strong look at the plow mount. It doesn't look like it is factory original for that plow. But I am not sure.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

By that statement, this is also going to be the family war wagon? Keep looking. That Suburban frame does look kinda home made. I like the light stands.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like factory snow way to me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> Looks like factory snow way to me.


Looks like an old snow way. But the truck side looks kinda weird. Hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

They always look weird.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

kimber750 said:


> Just me or does it appear that the Isuzu is already failing apart?


dont mind that...thats normal for Isuzu rodeos in general!

IF you were plowing your own...id say go for it.
If youre looking to make money with it, id look somewhere else


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I had to blow up the picture it is the frame for the lights that is clearly homemade. No, I could be wrong I looked at the new ones the lights look similar. Wow... that frame for the lights seriously looks like it was in a garage even on the company website.


----------

